# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  روشن/خاموش شدن led

## nasim1996

8 LED به صورت آبشاري روشن و خاموش شوند( به نحوي كه در ابتدا اولين Ledروشن سپس بعد از تاخير دلخواه خاموش شده مدت زمان خاموش بودن را به اندازه مدت زمان روشن بودن در نظر بگيريد در مرحله بعد led اول و دوم با هم روشن با همان مدت زمان تاخير دلخواه سپس با هم با همان مدت زمان تاخير دلخواه خاموش شود اين عمل را تا زماني ادامه دهيد كه همه led ها با همين ترتيب روشن شوند.)

سوال 2
شمارنده با نمايشگر هفت قسمتي(7seg) همراه با دكمه هاي افزاينده و كاهنده از صفر تا ١٩ كه با يك دكمه افزايش و با دكمه ديگر كاهش يابد اگر به مقدار ١٩ رسيد ديگر به ان اضافه نشده و اگر به صفر رسيد ديگر از مقدار عددي نمايشگر كم نشود

سوال٣:
با استفاده از lcd  نام خود را متحرك در سطر اول و از چپ به راست نمايش دهيد و در سطر دو يك شمارنده از صفر تا ١٥ قرار دهيد كه با هر بار جابجايي نام يك واحد به ان اضافه شود

سوال ٤:
در اين پروژه lcd مشابه سوال ٣ عمل كند و به طور هم زمان از ٤ led استفاده كرده و معادل عددي كه بروي خط دوم lcd به صورت شمارنده شمارش مي شود بر روي led نيز به صورت باينري نمايش دهد.

----------

